# Dissection Recurrent Laryngeal Nerve



## andrewsbev23 (Oct 22, 2010)

I am new to ENT coding and we have a new surgeon.  She is performing the *dissection of recurrent laryngeal nerve* for _another_ surgeon who is actually performing the *esophagotomy*.  Is there a specific procedure code I should use for the dissection or would both surgeons attach modifier 62 to the esophagotomy procedure code?  Or should I be coding this some other way.  I cannot locate a code for the dissection itself.  
Thank you,
Beverly


----------



## jackjones62 (Oct 22, 2010)

Need a little more info, esophagotomy? or esophagectomy? do you know what CPT code the other surgeon is using and what the diagnosis is?

Jennifer
CT ENT


----------



## andrewsbev23 (Oct 22, 2010)

The procedure code is 43107 and the diagnosis is metastatic liver ca.

One of our surgeons thinks using 64716 would be appropriate but I'm not sure.

Thanks!


----------

